# Smell of fuel on start-up



## jaydawg (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi all,

Wonder if anyone can help. 

Recently when I've started a 53 Cooper in my collection, there is a faint smell of petrol that dissappears after about 30 seconds.

There is no leak and no engine problems. Think it could be something to do with the tank vent valve. What do you think?

Cheers.


----------

